# RUSSIANSTAR "EXPERIENCES WITH sARM S4 Acetamidoxolutamide



## Russianstar (Feb 15, 2011)

*RUSSIANSTAR "EXPERIENCES WITH sARM S4 Acetamidoxolutamide* 
Written by Russianstar, this info is copyrited.


S4 Is a sARM 

Formula C19H18F3N3O6 
Mol. mass 441.357 g/mol 


chemical name: S-3-(4-acetylaminophenoxy)-2-hydroxy-2-methyl-N-(4-nitro-3-
trifluoromethylpheanyl)propionamide.

Andarine

I have actualy used Andarine a couple of times, just so everyone knows exactly what Anadrine (s4) is, here is some info on it.
It is a sarm, a selective androgen receptor modulator, of the sarms currently being studied (s4 studies have been stopped due to the toxic effects of the metabolite M1 that binds to the occular receptor, the heart and other organs) s4 is the weakest in anabolic activity, but one of the most androgenic, being 1/3 as strong as testosterone at binding to the androgen receptor.
Dont look at the info on wikipedia half the stuff is wrong, this does not reduce the size of the prostate. It will over time enlarge it, and it does cause suppression, though its mild.
The best part of s4 is the fact that it causes a drying out of the muscle and the skin surrounding it, and in turn it binds very well to the androgen muscle receptors, Hardening and sharpening the muscle, so towards the end of a cycle it would proove to be very effective.
SARMS s4 causes significant weight loss by binding to the androgen receptors it allows for fat to be oxidised, and this also makes it very usefull.
Recovery from an s4 cycle is pretty straight foward, id reccomend Hcgenerate by needtobuildmuscle as it stimulates the leydig cells to function at an optimal level.

So despite the mild suppression s4 is a very usefull sarm, or rather i should say was.. i wont ever use it again as the problems caused by the metabolite m1 could prove to change our own DNA through the gene transcription process actualy causing irreversable changes to our own DNA, as the DNA transcribed into our RNA may replicate, and be permanent, therefore the possible macular degeneration could continue or even be permanent... time will give us the answer.
As a comparison i would compare s4 to winstrol but without the binding to the scalp, or any real changes to our cholesterol.
Interestingly i asked for one client to use s4 to help with gyno, as its androgenic., as it binds to the androgen receptors it seemed feesable, and dht being a potent anti-estrogen, it seemed a logical conclusion to draw.
However no changes were seen in this trial using 30mg daily. But that trial will continue.



*Russians cycle results.*

I used 50mg the first week, 60mg the second, 70 the third, 100 the fourth, 125 the 5th week, here are my results.

Week 1. 50mg s4, no gains, noticed increase in energy, no sides.

Week 2. 60mg, increased strength in the gym, great sens of well being, increased libido, no sides.

Week 3. 70mg +1lb in weight, signs of fat loss, and muscle hardening, yellow tint to my eyesight, problems adjusting to light and dark.

Week 4. 100mg +1lb, big strength and endurance increase, no night vision, very sore eyes, black circles under my eyes.

Week 5. 125mg +1.5lb, severe muscle hardening, looks like im on winny and anavar in the 5th week of a cycle, permanent yellow tint in the day to my eye sight, no night vision, tremendous muscle endurance, increased strength, but sides far out weigh the benefits.

*SUMMARY*

Eye sight returned to normal after i finished the cycle within 4 days, no changes to blood pressure or cholesterol.
Muscle gained was a very lean 3.5lbs, ive kep them ever since, and the muscle hardening has lasted also.
It held remarkable promise, but im put off from using it again after its studies were stopped, and s1 seems far safer.

If you were to run this id use it 5 days on 2 off at 50-70mg, this should negate any sides, its short half life 2.6 hours should make it perfect to use as a pulse, 3 times a week 2 hours before training should give excellent strength and hardening results.

Russianstars sarm rating 7/10 because of toxicity issues.

Use carnatine eye drops while on cycle as they protect the occular receptor, and NA-C to protect the liver, forged liver support is my reccomendation here or on-guard by needtobuildmuscle.net.


Kind regards RS


----------



## gill123 (Feb 16, 2011)

[FONT=宋体]Dichloromethane is a colorless, volatile liquid, sweet and has a sweet odor and a pleasant odor, irritating odor similar to ether. About 50 times [/FONT][FONT=宋体]Dichloromethane[/FONT][FONT=宋体] soluble in water soluble phenols, aldehydes, ketones, acetic acid, phosphate ester, ethyl acetoacetate, cyclohexylamine. Other chlorinated hydrocarbon solvent ethanol, ether and N,N-dimethylformamide immiscibility. [/FONT][FONT=宋体]Industry, Dichloromethane by the reaction of natural gas and chlorine, obtained through the distillation of pure products is an excellent organic solvent, the skin and mucous membrane irritation slightly stronger than the chloroform, the use of high concentrations of methylene chloride should pay attention.[/FONT]


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

bump


----------

